
Syndicated.media, community standards group for podcasting - farski
https://www.syndicated.media/
======
chrisrhoden
I am so excited to see this happening with as much momentum and industry
interest as it seems to have. For various reasons, the standards used by
podcasts have largely remained static over the last decade. While this has
meant a relatively stable platform for building interesting experiences, it
has meant that certain things have been impossible without defining new,
proprietary APIs.

Organizations like Podlove and MediaRSS have made serious efforts and R&D into
improving the situation and addressing specific technical needs, but without
significant industry buy-in, they've faced a bit of a chicken and egg problem.
By getting many small and medium sized industry players to band together, I
think Syndicated.Media represents a serious opportunity to create a critical
mass which will drive the possibilities for user experience forward.

Disclosure: I co-founded RadioPublic, one of the companies listed as a
partner.

